# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  What does it mean to dream about a girl you dont know?

## Merro

Does anyone know what it means to dream of a girl you dont know? As in spending time with a girl. Spending time with her romantically. Kissing with her in the dream, dating in the dream, etc.

I'm 18 and single and I've been having these dreams about spending time with a girl I dont know  :Sad:  Could it mean I will meet a girl soon? I'm feeling lonely and the dreams are making me feel bad about my self. I would appreciate it if anyone could help.

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Does anyone know what it means to dream of a girl you dont know? As in spending time with a girl. Spending time with her romantically. Kissing with her in the dream, dating in the dream, etc.
> 
> I'm 18 and single and I've been having these dreams about spending time with a girl I dont know  Could it mean I will meet a girl soon? I'm feeling lonely and the dreams are making me feel bad about my self. I would appreciate it if anyone could help.



Don't even get me started, i once had a vivid dream that felt like it lasted hours. I totally fell in love with this girl in my dream, it was so real and i felt so connected to the universe and this girl. It was probably one of the most powerful things i have ever experienced. I woke up and was so scared that i would never see her again even though in the back of my mind i knew it was not real.. i tried for days to dream with her again but i could not do it. It was probably one of the happiest times and saddest times of my life.  ::damnit:: 

In dreams emotions are overwhelming.

----------


## Merro

> Don't even get me started, i once had a vivid dream that felt like it lasted hours. I totally fell in love with this girl in my dream, it was so real and i felt so connected to the universe and this girl. It was probably one of the most powerful things i have ever experienced. I woke up and was so scared that i would never see her again even though in the back of my mind i knew it was not real.. i tried for days to dream with her again but i could not do it. It was probably one of the happiest times and saddest times of my life. 
> 
> In dreams emotions are overwhelming.



Yeah dude I feel your pain  :Sad:  There are at times in a dream where me and a girl were deeply for reach other we would spend time together at school and such and when I woke up I felt like crap knowing I never had a chance to have that feeliing experience all my life. It really sucks when you were the school *reject* and punching bag :'( No girl never liked me during school so that sucked big time.

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Yeah dude I feel your pain  There are at times in a dream where me and a girl were deeply for reach other we would spend time together at school and such and when I woke up I felt like crap knowing I never had a chance to have that feeliing experience all my life. It really sucks when you were the school *reject* and punching bag :'( No girl never liked me during school so that sucked big time.



You don't know the half of it  :tongue2:

----------


## Merro

> You don't know the half of it



Yeah the only reason I asked this queation is because I had a dream last night where me and a girl were talking. We were flirting and stuff and she was writing a novel. So we fell for each other and we started making out. It was a cool experience. The kissing felt 100% real and while I was close from waking up I could still feel her lips. When I woke up I felt really down and depressed  :Sad:  but atleast I woke up in a good mood. The kissing in the dream lasted 5 minutes. Made me wish it was real. I think its about time for me to get a girlfriend.

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Yeah the only reason I asked this queation is because I had a dream last night where me and a girl were talking. We were flirting and stuff and she was writing a novel. So we fell for each other and we started making out. It was a cool experience. The kissing felt 100% real and while I was close from waking up I could still feel her lips. When I woke up I felt really down and depressed  but atleast I woke up in a good mood. The kissing in the dream lasted 5 minutes. Made me wish it was real. I think its about time for me to get a girlfriend.



I always ask the names of my DC's before i do anything with them now for this very reason, if i have another experiance i can try to contact them if they are real somewhere in the world, who knows  :tongue2:

----------


## Merro

> I always ask the names of my DC's before i do anything with them now for this very reason, if i have another experiance i can try to contact them if they are real somewhere in the world, who knows



Hope you will remember their name and last name. Because the last time I tried that she didnt exist. It felt heartbreaking lol.

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Hope you will remember their name and last name. Because the last time I tried that she didnt exist. It felt heartbreaking lol.



I have a DC that's always popping up in my dreams, a french musketeer called Pierre he keeps trying to convince me he died and is now bored so he screws around in my dreams.

I find it a fun concept  :tongue2: 

Yes i think your dream may be trying to say to you that you need to find a girl  :smiley:

----------


## Merro

> I have a DC that's always popping up in my dreams, a french musketeer called Pierre he keeps trying to convince me he died and is now bored so he screws around in my dreams.
> 
> I find it a fun concept 
> 
> Yes i think your dream may be trying to say to you that you need to find a girl



Couldnt agree more with you there. I think I'll look for one when I start my community classes and my camping. And the next time you see that French dude. Tell him to get a life or go back to France. He reminds me of that Spongebob episode when Spongebob was annoying his friends in their dreams and ruining them.

----------


## beachgirl

skarr, i had a super hot connection with a gorgeous woman early this morning, and i am in good relationships currently. so i don't think it means anything, necessarily... other than that you got a great experience. treasure it. 

ps i'd like to meet my DC from this morning again too... but one of my dreamsigns is hot makeouts with strangers, so, if it isn't her, i am confident someone else wonderful will be along shortly!

----------


## Burned up

Guys

I'm really familiar with these sorts of dreams.  I've posted quite a bit in other threads about dream girls on this board.

In short, no she doesn't exist other than in you mind.  Having said that, where better could she be?  Get to know "her" and go with the flow - even IRL (sounds mad but bringing "her" to mind is as valid as any other thought) - and find where that takes you.  In my experience RL relationships become more wholesome because we no longer look for this dream girl in others - only in ourselves.

Good luck.

----------


## The Doctor

The girl may be your blueprint of the ideal girl. Everyone has a blueprint in their head of their ideal partner, made up of experiences etc.  
Could it be that you are very picky about your choice of girl and that maybe you need to be more realistic and not try to wait for someone who is ideal, but give some other girls a chance?
You say you are lonely, but you have to remember that you are a complete person and that you do not need someone else to make you feel complete. Having a partner should compliment who you are not complete you. Try out a new hobby, you might meet somebody this way

----------


## ElizVanZee

In dreams all the people represent aspects of yourself. On this psychological level, any female will represent an emotional aspect of yourself. When the dream features a female with whom you are romantically involved, the female will represent a feeling you have that pertains to the idea of a girl with whom you could be romantically involved. Because the dream has not given you a name for the girl, it can suggest that the feeling/idea of a girl who could be romantically involved with you does not carry too much significance in your mind. Also because the girl is an unknown girl in the dream, it tends to suggest that the feeling you have pertains simply to the idea of a possible girl for you to be involved with.

Usually where dreams of a possible female love interest are concerned, the dreams are trying to point out something in your emotional nature that might actually be hindering you from realizing your greatest wish. This would be especially so if you are not now involved with anyone. And usually the culprit is a very negative emotional perspective about such a possible relationship. 

For example, in your dream about the girl writing a novel, it is indicated that from an emotional perspective, your feelings have a novel to write  a story to tell  regarding the possibility of a girl who could be a love interest for you. Note your statement: No girl never liked me during school so that sucked big time. This seems to be your emotionally held story. All the kissing in your dream shows a that you have a great affection for that feeling you have  a feeling that tells a depressing story about any girl possibly liking you. You may need to wake up about this because dwelling on the story your emotional self has to tell about your past relationship with girls will not let you have a dream come true.

----------


## Creation X

Maybe she's out there in the world, dreaming about you.<3

----------


## cheguevara5100

well i don't know where to start but it happened to me that i dreamed about a girl with me in college , & i really don't know her , i don't even remember seeing her before my dream , the next day after the dream ....... I saw her in college , i talked to her & introduced myself , she was really really friendly & i got to know her , but i don't know what does that mean ????? mmmmm i didn't mention that i dreamed about her telling me that she loves me ............ what should i do about it ????

----------


## thehappyman

my friend the brain cannot create faces so anyone you see in your dreams is a real person, and youve seen them somewhere before

----------


## Squeakbox

I had a dream about a guy. He would hold me close, and it felt so real. We snuggled and kissed. I remember not being to emotionally attached to guys at the time, but that was likely because they didn't love me back the same when I went out with them. In the dream, it was so wonderful though. <3

I think I, too personally, long for a relationship like that. I never got why none of the guys I dated could ever appreciate me, and why I'm still single with nobody asking me out.

I think the dreams symbolize our lost custom when life was less.... confusing to our ancestors. But love shouldn't have to be confusing, and I find that some people make it to be confusing.

I'm a better person now then I ever was, and I still don't have anyone asking me out. Do I make the approach? It seems out of my shell to ask someone. I could probably get away with asking out a close friend.

----------


## roxassword

:Sad: Mate i know the feeling about a year ago i dreamt of this girl called Sarah and the dream took place in the future when we had built a solid relationship and were living together and in the dream i knew everything about her even though technically the first time i met her was at that point but i knew our entire back story and in the dream we got engaged but whie planning the wedding she gets attacked and her head was smashed in by a car boot lid and i was in the house whn it happened but i heard the noise (a sickening crunch and i still hear it whenever someone closes a boot) and i could smell the blood and when i woke up i still remembered everything from the dream (and i never do) and i miss her and was inconsolable when i woke up as i was crying and my arms were in a holding position as the dream ended with me holding her waiting for an ambulance. I still remember her and every detail about the dream and since then I have actually realised I love her and I am so sad about that because unless she is real i will never see her again.

----------


## Michael0703

I know what it is like too... i had a dream where i went to Arizona to go in a school and the people that was staying there was a girl my age (13) and her father, i didn't quite get the fathers name but her name started with a J and she was beautiful... we spent some time together. Then she said she had to go... that's when my father woke me up. why can't i remember her, she was so vivid in the dream. why T_T

----------


## Shoyolet

> Does anyone know what it means to dream of a girl you dont know? As in spending time with a girl. Spending time with her romantically. Kissing with her in the dream, dating in the dream, etc.
> 
> I'm 18 and single and I've been having these dreams about spending time with a girl I dont know  Could it mean I will meet a girl soon? I'm feeling lonely and the dreams are making me feel bad about my self. I would appreciate it if anyone could help.



I feel you! I am always having dreams about this guy. Not the same face or race though, but I know it's him. He gave me his name tried to look for him and found no one. I've been seeing him in my dreams since I was in college. It's always heart breaking waking up after that.

----------


## Conscience

okay, guys this thread is from 5 years ago. There's no need to post in it anymore.

you're just lonely, that's it.
find a partner and you won't have these dreams anymore

----------


## SandeepK

> Don't even get me started, i once had a vivid dream that felt like it lasted hours. I totally fell in love with this girl in my dream, it was so real and i felt so connected to the universe and this girl. It was probably one of the most powerful things i have ever experienced. I woke up and was so scared that i would never see her again even though in the back of my mind i knew it was not real.. i tried for days to dream with her again but i could not do it. It was probably one of the happiest times and saddest times of my life. 
> 
> In dreams emotions are overwhelming.



I had the same  type of dream.  Still wanna know what exactly it means.

----------


## anderj101

This thread is fairly old. It would be best to start a new thread as the OP and most of those who originally replied haven't been active on the forum in a year+.

----------

